# Do hamsters like being stroked?



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

I haven’t built up the confidence to pick up my hamster just yet, as he has bit before, he seems to think everything given is food  but i do pop my hand in when he’s in his run about box and stroke his head, along his back and his tummy. But I’m not sure if he likes it? Or just tolerates it? Any Tips welcome


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

I meant to say he thinks everything is food, like when I put my hand in he assumes there’s food :/


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Depends on the hamster. They're all individuals. All 4 of mine are ok with being stroked but my male Syrian ghost is a bit jumpy so you have to take your time with him. Ghost bit me when we first met, hurts doesn't it. 

How long have you had him?


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Depends on the hamster. They're all individuals. All 4 of mine are ok with being stroked but my male Syrian ghost is a bit jumpy so you have to take your time with him. Ghost bit me when we first met, hurts doesn't it.
> 
> How long have you had him?


I've had him 4 weeks now, yes it does hurt but it was mostly the blood that freaked me out :/


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Owner of tubby said:


> I've had him 4 weeks now, yes it does hurt but it was mostly the blood that freaked me out :/


Ah no worries. He's past the settling in period (where you leave them alone) so that's good. You're able to start taming now. What's his cage setup like? Can I have a pic?

If you're nervous about him biting, you could try some thick gardening gloves to start with.

When he bit you did you corner him or grab from above? Did you wake him?

Have you tried rubbing your hand(s) on the bedding/substrate so you smell like him?

Unfortunately the best advice I can give is take a deep breath and go for it. Be gentle, calm and patient and do taming sessions in short bursts to begin with.


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

We got this cage when we bought him, as it's recommended for Syrians but I know they need more room once fully grown, we're still currently trying to find a second cage to connect his tubes to as the table we have his cage on can fit another cage underneath, at night i put him in a large plastic box with loads of sawdust and toys to try and give him room to play and to try and stroke and pick him up. when he bit it was the second week I had him, and I went to remove some food from one of his levels and he was near and bit I'm not sure if I scared him. Yes I always rub my hands in his sawdust as the lady from the pet shop advised it's how he'll get used to us. I think I might try garden gloves to get over the fear of being bit  he seems abit unpredictable sometimes.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Owner of tubby said:


> We got this cage when we bought him, as it's recommended for Syrians but I know they need more room once fully grown, we're still currently trying to find a second cage to connect his tubes to as the table we have his cage on can fit another cage underneath, at night i put him in a large plastic box with loads of sawdust and toys to try and give him room to play and to try and stroke and pick him up. when he bit it was the second week I had him, and I went to remove some food from one of his levels and he was near and bit I'm not sure if I scared him. Yes I always rub my hands in his sawdust as the lady from the pet shop advised it's how he'll get used to us. I think I might try garden gloves to get over the fear of being bit  he seems abit unpredictable sometimes.
> View attachment 430945


Ok I'm going to be a bit picky now but you probably know what's coming...
Cage is too small for permanent housing of any hamster. But keep it as a travel cage or somewhere to put him while cleaning out so all is not lost!
I have an Alaska £30 on zooplus. If you are able too, get one, your ham will thank you!
Second thing, sawdust or woodshavings? Sawdust is small and fine. It'll play havoc with their resp system. That being said pine is controversial and normally advised against. If you want to use wood aspen is regarded as the only safe one. Personally I like paper bedding like carefresh or Kaytee clean and cosy. I'm going to be trying out hemp bedding (aubiose) so will let you know how that goes. Megazorb and fitch are also commonly used 

Right, back to the matter at hand, maybe you scared him? Or maybe he doesn't want you near food? Did you have any hand cream on or used a floral or fruity handwash?


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh I know  It was the biggest one they had in stock when buying the hamster  and it had a tube so I thought it’d be more fun, I did want a bigger cage but we said we’d have it and shop around online for a permanent cage, have you got a link for the cage you’re on about?, and we have sawdust as that’s what the pet shop advised, and fluff bedding as he didn’t seem to like the paper shavings we bought when we first got him, that’s the only two types in my local pet shops, any online links for bedding and wood shavings I’d be grateful for  and no, no hand creams or anything I think he’s protective over his food as he tends to stand on his back legs when I reach in to grab his food bowl to fill it up, he’s fine once he realises I’ve added more food tho


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

One thing you'll learn is never listen to pet shops. A lot of their info is out of date. 
But don't worry I can help you out! Education is the best tool. Please don't think I'm jumping in with size nine's, I generally mean well.

Cage I was in about:
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/284288

Bedding I personally love and lasts
Kaytee Clean & Cozy Super Absorbent Paper Bedding, 85 Litre, White https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00U7LCKZ0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_92BqEb1X7TZ58

Also a wheel as Syrians need an 11" wheel which won't fit in your current cage
Trixie 61011 Rotating Ferris Wheel Hamsters, Plastic, ø28 cm, Assortment: Random Colors https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00365P9NY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_P4BqEb5V5BXQZ

For any set up ideas please look at one of the threads I started in rodents...I think. Feel free to add there too 

Sounds like nervous type so may not be happy with things moving about. May be causing him some stress. He may be seeing you in a negative light. You need to reinforce positively (with food) that you're a good egg


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> One thing you'll learn is never listen to pet shops. A lot of their info is out of date.
> But don't worry I can help you out! Education is the best tool. Please don't think I'm jumping in with size nine's, I generally mean well.
> 
> Cage I was in about:
> ...


Yes I agree they don't tend to give great advice, they said they fed their hamsters a carrot a day and I was shocked as I'm repeatedly told how much sugar they have! No I don't think that at all! I'm honestly so grateful for any advice  I joined here as I knew I needed some advice! So thank you so much, I'm definitely getting a new cage ASAP, and definitely a new wheel I've noticed his one squeaking more than usual as I think he's a little too heavy for it now  I'm sorry to ask so many questions but what is it you use to line the cage with? And how much do you put in, as I read they love to burrow and to put a thicker layer in.


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

While waiting for a new cage to be delivered I found a picture of his cage when I first bought it ( the hamster lives at my boyfriends and I’m not there so can’t take a picture ) do you think he’ll be ok for a week or two? Or should I try and find a cage big enough in a pet shop?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Owner of tubby said:


> Yes I agree they don't tend to give great advice, they said they fed their hamsters a carrot a day and I was shocked as I'm repeatedly told how much sugar they have! No I don't think that at all! I'm honestly so grateful for any advice  I joined here as I knew I needed some advice! So thank you so much, I'm definitely getting a new cage ASAP, and definitely a new wheel I've noticed his one squeaking more than usual as I think he's a little too heavy for it now  I'm sorry to ask so many questions but what is it you use to line the cage with? And how much do you put in, as I read they love to burrow and to put a thicker layer in.


Carrots do have a lot of natural sugar in them. Syrians and roborovskis can cope with it better than russian dwarfs who are prone to diabetes. I prefer to give mine spinach and kale, in small quantities of course. I feed a little everyday but start with once or twice a week first. Too much b vitamins and high water content means looser stools.

Some wheels squeek anyway. Have you tried a spot of olive/vegetable oil?

Ask away. You won't know if you don't ask, so don't apologize 

How I do it is paper bedding for burrowing in 1/3 - 1/2 the cage at least 6" deep. Cardboard boxes can be used to stop the bedding going through the bars or use it as a burrow box. Then roughly 3-4 inches of paper pellets or hemp bedding. I put the wheel in the 'shallow' area with water bowl and a digging box, which is a plastic Tupperware container with Coco coir in it. All mine love it! I also put some food in their bowls and scatter the rest to encourage foraging 

I've added a pic of the depth of bedding in my Syrians old bin cage. Now not all cages can have this but cardboard boxes are your friend and will help you achieve this


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Owner of tubby said:


> While waiting for a new cage to be delivered I found a picture of his cage when I first bought it ( the hamster lives at my boyfriends and I'm not there so can't take a picture ) do you think he'll be ok for a week or two? Or should I try and find a cage big enough in a pet shop?


It'll be ok until then as it's only temporary accommodation. Has he got enriching thing in there? Cardboard tube with ends folded in with food inside is a cheap one. Shredded toilet roll or just put in a toilet roll and he'll do it himself.


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Aww thank you  I like having someone to talk to about hamsters as I think my family have heard enough  I’m always asking “ do you think he looks happy” “does he need more toys  “. His wheel always made a noise but not a squeak, I’ve noticed this week he’s grew a lot! And I think the wheel doesn’t agree with that  I definitely need to get some paper bedding and make it a lot deeper as he only has about 3 inches of his sawdust to dig in, yes he has cardboard tubes he loves those, he also has some little wooden toys from the pet shop but I don’t see him chew them often. I did think about giving him monkey nuts to chew instead but I’m worried about the shell?, I bought him some toys from amazon he seems to like them especially his see-saw he’s never off it  what else do you give yours to keep them entertained?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

The shell will be fine! May need to crack it slightly so he had an idea what to do.

All mine have deep areas for burrowing. Minimum of 3 hides each. Bendy bridges, wicker or wooden tunnels, seagrass hides for guinea pigs. I'll add pics. If you see anything that you like I'll give you a link


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh wow, that coconut hideout! I had one for my hamster years ago! She loved it! Sadly she passed away in it, after we took her out and buried her, my mom kept it in a keepsake box it’s in the loft somewhere. I didn’t know they still sold them! :O Do you have a link for that? Wow there’s so many ideas! My heads buzzing now haha, I can’t wait to decorate it for him and he’ll be happy soon


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

There's 2, both from pets at home. The one in the bin cage by the bowl is a reptile one it was £3. I have a robo in there though so it suits him perfect as he's tiny. The larger one in the cage with the pink wheel was £5 and my Lilith loves it. I literally got it the day I got her and she claimed it on the way back 

Also don't expect it to happen over night, 3 months worth of accumulation and I'm still not finished lol. Amazon is always good place to pick up cheap bits and bobs. In pet shops look in the clearance and note the reptile and bird section can be used too, within reason of course.


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh wow I didn’t think of looking in other sections I bet there’s loads of lovely looking accessories  I think I’ll be shopping more for tubby than I do myself  I’ll definitely be getting that coconut this week!  thank you!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Owner of tubby said:


> Oh wow I didn't think of looking in other sections I bet there's loads of lovely looking accessories  I think I'll be shopping more for tubby than I do myself  I'll definitely be getting that coconut this week!  thank you!


No problem! I have shopped more for my animals than myself too lol if there's anything else just say  can't wait to see the new set up!


----------

